# Front DR braze on



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

I just ordered a new RSL road bike last week and was told by my lbs that Moots won't weld a braze on for the front DR. I didn't really get a good answer why so thought I would ask this group. Thanks, Tony


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

too much work for measurements and possibly avoiding the miscalculations to be safe,,,


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

I hear you but when you are spending that much money you'd think they'd know how to get it right without too much trouble. I like the clean look the front DR gives the seat tube but alas it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

Agree with bon_gabs as there are too many mount point variables with front derailleurs between regular, compact, Shimano, Campy, etc.

BTW, I use the Parlee carbon front derailleur clamp with a braze-on Shimano front derailleur.

Parlee Cycles - PARLEE News & Events - Introducing the PARLEE front derailleur clamp


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Clamp on FD allows easier future adjustments, allowanace for triple crank, etc.

Yep, and it's less labor cost and quality control concern for the frame maker.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, I've never built a frame but what you are suggesting sounds logical regarding all the variables with triple rings, compacts, etc.. BTW, pgsky, that is a nice looking carbon clamp.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I love classic clamp on type look specially with moots,it only means that its made in USA,,joke,,lol


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

By the way, the clamp for the electronic derailleur is extra robust to handle the extra force imposed on it.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

If there are too many variables between cranks, how do other manufacturers manage to incorporate braz-ons ?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

natedg200202 said:


> If there are too many variables between cranks, how do other manufacturers manage to incorporate braz-ons ?


Have you seen all the posts complaining about sub-optimal front derailleur shifting?


----------

